# Need some electronics gurus help.



## Jesse M (Feb 12, 2012)

First post here .. well I'm in the electrical field, but not so much electronics. This one's got me stumped so far. I wanted a couple opinions before I open this baby up.

Onto the problem - Just installed a nice CDT 2-way in my brothers 04 Z. Went to connect everything at the amp - Cadence TXA 600.4 - and I'm getting roughly 2V at the power input terminal. I get a perfect 14.5V when I unplug the battery wire, so I know the amp is getting juice. And I know it's something inside the amp, in the power supply section. Only two out of the five rails are getting the 2V also .. which is weird. I couldn't find any schematics relating to the TXA series amps, so if anyone has an input, please share.


----------



## timwebb (Oct 25, 2011)

try changing the ground.


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

you are using multiple names for what I think is the same thing. 

getting roughly 2V at the power input terminal
Only two out of the five rails are getting the 2V also 

what are you saying? you measure 14 volts on the power cable near the amp, but when you connect it to the amp it goes down to 2 volts? 

So you are in the electrical field.. what causes 14 volts to go down to 2 volts? Voltage drop???? current passing thru resisitance? V=IxR is ohms law.. you should know it. 
So the current draw of the amp is causing a voltage drop across a resistance. But the voltage drop is negligible when you have no current draw. Look for a bad contact somewhere in your power or ground circuit.. perhaps at the battery terminal or at the chassis ground connection.


----------

